# Aging and Body Changes Questions



## Makalakumu (Oct 20, 2005)

I'm not old.  I'm 29.  

However, I've noticed that my body has been changing since high school.  When I was 18, I wrestled at 5'10" 165 lbs.  This was a competitive weight, I was very strong, and extremely quick.

11 years later, I'm 185.  I'm just as strong, my max presses haven't changed, and I'm a tad slower, but that is only because I don't have time anymore for 4-5 hour workouts 7 days a week.  

Has anyone else noticed this kind of change in their bodies as they've gotten a little older?  Is this part of a natural maturing process your body goes through?  Would it even be possible for me to cut 20 lbs in order to get back to my high school level of fitness?

upnorthkyosa


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Oct 20, 2005)

I too have noticed changes as I have aged.  I actually find now, in my mid 30's, that I am much stronger than in my early 20's...don't know if that is normal, but it is my personal experience.  True, I am a tad slower but I find my stamina is better now.  Long periods of sustained effort are much easier for me but that could be because I've mentally matured and learned how to pace myself.

 The most bothersome thing about aging that I have noticed is recovery time has slowed.  Whereas in the old days I could go all out and in a day or two be back to fighting fit, now I take a little longer to be feeling 100%.  Injuries also seem to be more of an issue.


----------



## The Kai (Oct 20, 2005)

I take a lot longer to recover.  totally out of the picture?  Tying one on the night before a saturday class-sunday tourney!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 20, 2005)

Yes, I have noticed differences. I'm 31 now myself. My right knee bothers me quite a bit and trying my best to keep away from a surgeon. It takes longer to recover from leg day at the gym, or running on the treadmill. I wrestled at 135 as a senior, now I"m almost 160. I can't say if I've gotten slower or not as I don't spar anywhere near as much as I used to. I weight lift 5 days a week. Also, enjoy cardio sessions, or biking at night.


----------



## oldnewbie (Oct 20, 2005)

I'm 42, and some days I AM old. (Or feel like it.)

 I've seen the changes as well. I do feel stronger than when I was 18, but its a different stronger... not explosive strength, more of a slower maintainable strenght???

 The pounds will be harder to drop the older you get as well, and recovery is a lot slower....


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Oct 20, 2005)

oldnewbie said:
			
		

> ...I do feel stronger than when I was 18, but its a different stronger... not explosive strength, more of a slower maintainable strenght???


 That is _exactly_ what I feel - I just didn't express it as well as you did.  Thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## oldnewbie (Oct 20, 2005)

Eternal Beginner said:
			
		

> That is _exactly_ what I feel - I just didn't express it as well as you did.  Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Here I thought I wasn't being clear either (hee hee)


----------



## Lisa (Oct 20, 2005)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> Has anyone else noticed this kind of change in their bodies as they've gotten a little older?  Is this part of a natural maturing process your body goes through?  Would it even be possible for me to cut 20 lbs in order to get back to my high school level of fitness?
> 
> upnorthkyosa



Yup, have noticed it immensely.  Especially in my later 30's.  Could be though that I was sedentary for so many years and didn't start MA until I was 36 so I had a prolonged period of inactivity from my teen years to then.  I will never get back to my preteen years but I can work toward staying healthy now.  In the long run, that is what is important to me.

In answer to your question about cutting 20 pounds, would you want to?  Are you looking at doing it to improve your fitness level or just because of the number?  I know guys that are your height and your weight and they "look" fantastic.  There are also guys that look great at 165 too.  Depends on your body shape.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 20, 2005)

I too wrestled in high school and can tell a similar story.

I do know that weight charts allow for middle age drift in many areas--stewardesses weer suing for a change to such a chart several years back, and the military allows it, I believe. It happens.

Cerayinly, I recover more slowly and can't eat as I used to. What can you do?


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 20, 2005)

I ran track and cross-country in high school, and have been training martial arts since I was 13.  When I graduated, i weighed about 150.  I have held in the range of 150-155 since then, and I am 34 now.  I have had times when I have ranged as high as 165, but for the most part, when my training has been consistant, i have held the 150-155.

In my early and mid twenties I trained capoeira like a fiend.  My weight stayed about the same, maybe dropped a few pounds, but my fitness level was higher than any other time.  I was quite "cut" physically.

My focus in the last several years has been in the Chinese arts, and I practice a lot of forms.  Very long forms, that are done all out like a sprint.  Each one takes about two minutes to perform, so it can be pretty intense and exhausting.

I think many of us find ourselves in a lifestyle that lends itself to being sendentary.  We sit at a desk all day, and watch TV at night.  Perhaps our metabolism can slow as we age, but I think it shouldn't be too extreme in the 30s, and even 40s or 50s.  Look for ways to make your life more "mobile".  If possible, walk to work in the morning instead of driving.  When you take your lunch break, go for a brisk walk, instead of sitting in a restaurant eating a burger.  Then eat lunch at your desk, and choose something more healthy, even if you have to bring it from home.  Instead of turning on the TV at night, stop and think if you might rather go for another walk, or would be better off training, even if it is at home and you don't have room to do a lot.  Any bit that you do is better for you than watching TV.  You may even start to enjoy it!

Make choices in your life that create a "mobile" lifestyle.  It is the constant movement that keeps you fit.  This will boost your martial arts or gym training immensly, and you will see it in your fitness level.  Extra pounds will start to disappear.  Training intensly at a gym three days a week, but doing nothing else in the mean time isn't going to do it.  You need movement every day, more than once a day.

Once upon a time, most people lived and worked in a way that included some sort of physical labor.  We didn't have the heart disease and obesity in our society that we have now.  Maybe we can recapture that fitness level.

Watch what you eat.  We all know this, but it is way too easy to fail in this.  My office has candy sitting around constantly.  I have to make a daily decision to not eat it by the shovel full.

Make conscious dietary decisions and don't just grab what is easy and convenient.  Most of what is easy and convenient is not good for you, and you can do without it. 

Yes, as we age, our bodies change.  But I believe they don't need to change nearly so drastically as many people experience.  There are many things that we can do to keep our lifestyle healthier, and keep these negative changes at bay for much longer.  You just have to make some decisions, and be willing to stick to them.  And the occasional violation is not the end of the world, just get back on track, it's ok.

I believe we are all much more capable than we are conditioned to believe.  As a culture, we have eccepted mediocrity, but we don't have to.  Bring yourself up from that, and demand better of yourself.

We are all martial artists.  Hopefully, we all enjoy our training for its own sake.  Martial arts can be a great avenue for fitness.  But you have to enjoy it.  This is very important.  No matter how effective an exercise program may be, if you don't enjoy it, you will eventually quit and it will do no good.  If you enjoy your training, you should never have this problem.  Always seek to find what it is that you enjoy about your training, and keep that in focus.


----------



## bignick (Oct 20, 2005)

Well, I'm just a whippersnapper yet, but if you'd like to see the some graceful aging...I'd recommend checking out the video "Kodokan Judo: with Master Technician Kyuzo Mifune"

In it he's 73 years old and under 110 lbs.  He does randori with guys that are 6'4" and about 290 lbs and he just destroys them.  Doing throws like kata guruma(fireman's carry).  I've watched this video a lot and I'm still amazed by what you can do after training in something for 60+ years.


----------



## Makalakumu (Oct 20, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> In answer to your question about cutting 20 pounds, would you want to? Are you looking at doing it to improve your fitness level or just because of the number? I know guys that are your height and your weight and they "look" fantastic. There are also guys that look great at 165 too. Depends on your body shape.


I'm probably deserve to get a couple of e-slaps and kicks in the *** for this reply, but the truth is that I'm having issues with turning 30.  I don't think that I'll suddenly become "old" but it seems as if my 20s were really just a transition period from high school to real adulthood...as if I haven't been a real adult for some time now with a family, two kids, a career, a martial arts school, etc...

The bottom line is that I really like being in tip top shape.  It makes me feel good and young and full of life.  With this imaginary line approaching, I am wondering if the tippy top is different now or if it was 11 years ago.

:idunno: 

upnorthkyosa


----------



## arnisador (Oct 20, 2005)

Turning 30 didn't bother me, but 40 was more of an issue.


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 20, 2005)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> I'm probably deserve to get a couple of e-slaps and kicks in the *** for this reply, but the truth is that I'm having issues with turning 30. I don't think that I'll suddenly become "old" but it seems as if my 20s were really just a transition period from high school to real adulthood...as if I haven't been a real adult for some time now with a family, two kids, a career, a martial arts school, etc...
> 
> The bottom line is that I really like being in tip top shape. It makes me feel good and young and full of life. With this imaginary line approaching, I am wondering if the tippy top is different now or if it was 11 years ago.
> 
> ...


Turning 30 was no big deal for me. If you want to stay in shape, keep training, keep moving, work to eliminate bad habits from your lifestyle. It can be hard with the obligations that a family, kids and career put on you, but you can figure out how to do it if it is important to you.  I believe very strongly that you are only as old and incapable as you decide you are.  Whether you think you can, or you think you can't, you are right.


----------



## Makalakumu (Oct 20, 2005)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> Turning 30 was no big deal for me. If you want to stay in shape, keep training, keep moving, work to eliminate bad habits from your lifestyle. It can be hard with the obligations that a family, kids and career put on you, but you can figure out how to do it if it is important to you. I believe very strongly that you are only as old and incapable as you decide you are. Whether you think you can, or you think you can't, you are right.


I still find time to train...although it occurs at odd times of the day...4:30 am for instance.  Given all of my responsabilities, I put in about 6-8 of personal MA practice and 6 hours of teaching each week.  This is pretty heavy, but I am currently training for my 3rd dan.

As far as your point regarding attitude, I agree, with qualification...that is that whatever goals one sets, they have to be realistic.  For instance, in accordance with the subject of this thread, if I set a goal to drop 20 lbs and get back to my high school wrestling weight and my body was just not capable of doing that anymore, then that would be an unrealistic goal.  

I wonder if the problem is that I'm just beginning to notice my age and its freaking me out.  Ten years ago, working out hard on the mat at night and getting up early next morning for more was totally within the realm of possability.  Now, I'm really "feeling it" the next day...


----------



## Lisa (Oct 20, 2005)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> I'm probably deserve to get a couple of e-slaps and kicks in the *** for this reply, but the truth is that I'm having issues with turning 30.  I don't think that I'll suddenly become "old" but it seems as if my 20s were really just a transition period from high school to real adulthood...as if I haven't been a real adult for some time now with a family, two kids, a career, a martial arts school, etc...



Not so much a kick in the *** as a  :btg:  



			
				upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> The bottom line is that I really like being in tip top shape.  It makes me feel good and young and full of life.  With this imaginary line approaching, I am wondering if the tippy top is different now or if it was 11 years ago.
> 
> :idunno:
> 
> upnorthkyosa



Tippy Toppy (lol, love that expression btw) can't be what it was 11 years ago.  Your muscles are older, your bones are older, you body structure is older.  Can you still be in tip top shape, absolutely.  Don't let numbers become the focus.  Make sure, instead, it is how you are feeling.  Listening to your body is important.

When I met my husband, who btw I think is in fabuous shape now, he was probably 20 pounds lighter too but he was 19!  I don't think his body had completely finished developing.  I look at pictures of him back then and think, WOW!  What a skinny guy! LOL! He was less muscular, less shape, more bean pole. 

All in all I think striving for what is the past is futile.  Keeping in shape, living a good life and enjoying it is what should be our focus.


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 20, 2005)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> I still find time to train...although it occurs at odd times of the day...4:30 am for instance. Given all of my responsabilities, I put in about 6-8 of personal MA practice and 6 hours of teaching each week. This is pretty heavy, but I am currently training for my 3rd dan.
> 
> As far as your point regarding attitude, I agree, with qualification...that is that whatever goals one sets, they have to be realistic. For instance, in accordance with the subject of this thread, if I set a goal to drop 20 lbs and get back to my high school wrestling weight and my body was just not capable of doing that anymore, then that would be an unrealistic goal.
> 
> I wonder if the problem is that I'm just beginning to notice my age and its freaking me out. Ten years ago, working out hard on the mat at night and getting up early next morning for more was totally within the realm of possability. Now, I'm really "feeling it" the next day...


You've got some points here, but I still believe much of your limitations, esp. at your young age, are in your head.  I believe very very strongly, that we are all capable of much more than we think.  Maybe not immediately, but if we work up to it intelligently, I think it is true.


----------



## Makalakumu (Oct 20, 2005)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> You've got some points here, but I still believe much of your limitations, esp. at your young age, are in your head. I believe very very strongly, that we are all capable of much more than we think. Maybe not immediately, but if we work up to it intelligently, I think it is true.


If this is all in my head, that is actually a relief.  I would much rather conquer problems my mind caused rather then problems that my body caused.


----------



## ed-swckf (Oct 20, 2005)

Getting older?  Slower?  heavier?  I don't mind, it just raises the bar of the challenge a little.  I'll find new ways to replace the loss of youth, wisdom generally suffices.


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 20, 2005)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> If this is all in my head, that is actually a relief. I would much rather conquer problems my mind caused rather then problems that my body caused.


Then go get 'em!!


----------



## Makalakumu (Oct 20, 2005)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> Then go get 'em!!


Working on it!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 20, 2005)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> I'm probably deserve to get a couple of e-slaps and kicks in the *** for this reply, but the truth is that I'm having issues with turning 30.


Oh man, it's just a day. A day just like any other day except it has a number on it. It's no biggie.


----------



## Sarah (Oct 20, 2005)

Im 28, I dont think turning 30 will be a big deal, im actually kinda looking forward to my 30's....my 20's have been a bit of a mess and im only just starting to get my **** together so my 30's should be rocking..

As for my body, I was never an active kid, so im probably stronger, faster and more confident now than in my teens, when I was a teenager all I did was drink. I think for (some) woman as you age you kinda grow into your body, if that makes sense, you become more of a woman rather than a girl.



The only thing to moan about is gravity .....oh gravity why do you taunt me?

Also, can you guys imagine what its like for woman getting use to changes in their bodies after childbirth!!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 20, 2005)

There's only a few select women out there that have their bodies return to where they were before having children. God is just to cruel to that and as you age. My damned knee still hurt from after monday's class.  :jedi1:


----------



## arnisador (Oct 24, 2005)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20051024/ap_on_he_me/fit_boomer_exercise

*'No Pain No Gain' May Not Be Good Advice *



> Aging can't be avoided, but injuries can be. And doctors say that doesn't mean all avid joggers must hang up their running shoes, or lifelong basketball players must necessarily forgo the neighborhood court  it's all about exercising smarter.
> "The old adage 'no pain, no gain' should be less relevant as we age than when we're younger," Lonner said. "It's a matter of being educated in how to exercise appropriately and what signs to look out for when exercising, like muscle soreness and joint pain."
> For Kozlow, the solution was to switch from strenuous weightlifting to a workout that was gentler on muscles and joints. Now he does yoga and tai chi every day, strength training with light free weights and push-ups every other day, along with isometrics and elastic resistance bands. He also walks to and from work  about a 35-block round-trip.


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 18, 2005)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> There's only a few select women out there that have their bodies return to where they were before having children. God is just to cruel to that and as you age.



I guess I am one of those.  I am now 39 and after 4 children, I'm back to basically the same weight/physical strength I had when I was in high school/college.  The difference, however, is I'm not as fast and flexible as I used to be, but I sure move with more intensity.  

- Ceicei


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Nov 18, 2005)

Much of what has been described is called "nature."  Nothing wrong with that.  There are measures one can take to make the breakdown more pleasant.  Stay strong.  Flexibility is, in my opinion, the best thing anyone (not just athletes or MA) can do for quality of life through the years.  A few pounds here and there?  No big deal, unless your obese or overweight, don't worry about it.  Most people's build changes as they age, it's nature, your structure changes, your metabolic rate changes, just adapt and move on.

And the Mifune video bignick recommended _is_ quite impressive.


----------



## Phoenix44 (Nov 18, 2005)

You guys are killing me!  I'm a senior citizen compared to you folks, and I am definitely getting MORE fit.  It's possible, trust me.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 18, 2005)

I am actually in better shape than I was in my 20s. It takes work though!


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 18, 2005)

Phoenix44 said:
			
		

> You guys are killing me! I'm a senior citizen compared to you folks, and I am definitely getting MORE fit. It's possible, trust me.


 
yup


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 18, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I am actually in better shape than I was in my 20s. It takes work though!


 
and yup again!


----------



## Raewyn (Nov 19, 2005)

I definaltey am not as young and spritely like i used to be (im 34).  But it gives me a good sense of accomplishment knowing that I can keep up with people half by age, as most of my MA class is half my age, so Im not doing too badly for an old bird


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Nov 19, 2005)

I wondered if anyone else has experienced "old man strength"?  A lot of the younger guys in our club (late teens to mid-20's) comment that the "older" guys in their late 30's to 50's have "old man strength" and it is always a hard roll for them even if they have speed and technique.

I don't think I expressed that well...:idunno:


----------



## Phoenix44 (Nov 19, 2005)

I don't know about "old man strength," but I find experience and treachery goes a LOOONG way.

Of course, I'm not a man....

I'm Eowyn.


----------



## bobster_ice (Dec 4, 2005)

i would say ive notice changes...but im only 14


----------



## Navarre (Dec 4, 2005)

bobster_ice said:
			
		

> i would say ive notice changes...but im only 14



Stop rubbing it in, ya young hooligan!


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 4, 2005)

Guess I'm thinking of retiring.. at least from hitting hard objects with my feet..(probably my hands too) broke my big toe joint and chipped the bone when my kick was hard blocked by a fellow instructor Thursday night.  Had the x-ray yesterday- Doc says there's a bunch of arthritis going on in my foot.. sooooo.. Getting old sucks.

Glad I got a new 8' bull whip the other day.. it may just have to be my replacement weapons


----------



## Navarre (Dec 4, 2005)

Yikes! Sorry to hear about the injury, Tess. I hope it doesn't give you too much trouble.

The "Indiana Jones" route is a good way to go.

*hands Tess a fedora*


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 4, 2005)

*wicked smile.. He doesn't know me very well does he*

Fedora? Indiana Jones?  uhhhhhh.. I don't think so Navarre..
Thanks for the well wishes though ~!

A bit More like this..


----------



## Navarre (Dec 4, 2005)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> A bit More like this..



Hmmm...Now you have my attention!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 4, 2005)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Glad I got a new 8' bull whip the other day.. it may just have to be my replacement weapons


Only 8'  . I thought for sure you'd be able to keep Chad in check from at least 15'. :uhyeah:


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 4, 2005)

15' ~!  nah.. Chad has been 'broken'


----------



## Gemini (Dec 4, 2005)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> *wicked smile.. He doesn't know me very well does he*
> 
> Fedora? Indiana Jones?  uhhhhhh.. I don't think so Navarre..
> Thanks for the well wishes though ~!
> ...


Now why did that very picture come to mind when I read your post. hmm.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 4, 2005)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> *wicked smile.. He doesn't know me very well does he*
> 
> Fedora? Indiana Jones? uhhhhhh.. I don't think so Navarre..
> Thanks for the well wishes though ~!
> ...


 
I shoulda looked in on this thread a long time ago!



			
				Eternal Beginner said:
			
		

> I wondered if anyone else has experienced "old man strength"? A lot of the younger guys in our club (late teens to mid-20's) comment that the "older" guys in their late 30's to 50's have "old man strength" and it is always a hard roll for them even if they have speed and technique.
> 
> I don't think I expressed that well...:idunno:


 
I've been told that strength can and does increase up until (I've been told) one's late 60's. It's also fair to say that I agree with:


			
				Phoenix 44 said:
			
		

> ...but I find experience and treachery goes a LOOONG way.


----------



## Henderson (Dec 4, 2005)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> A bit More like this..


 
You've got my attention too, ma'am!!


----------



## Henderson (Dec 4, 2005)

Eternal Beginner said:
			
		

> I wondered if anyone else has experienced "old man strength"? A lot of the younger guys in our club (late teens to mid-20's) comment that the "older" guys in their late 30's to 50's have "old man strength" and it is always a hard roll for them even if they have speed and technique.


 
I wouldn't exactly say I'm old (37), but I am the oldest student in the dojo.

Yes, I hear it all the time too when the young'uns are paired up with me.  "Oh great! I get to have the old guy kick my *** tonight!"

Old age and treachery will always overcome youth and skill.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 4, 2005)

Sorry to hear about this *KenpoTess*! Have you been restricted from training by your physician while the toe heals?


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Dec 4, 2005)

Shirt Ripper said:
			
		

> Much of what has been described is called "nature." Nothing wrong with that. There are measures one can take to make the breakdown more pleasant. Stay strong. Flexibility is, in my opinion, the best thing anyone (not just athletes or MA) can do for quality of life through the years. A few pounds here and there? No big deal, unless your obese or overweight, don't worry about it. Most people's build changes as they age, it's nature, your structure changes, your metabolic rate changes, just adapt and move on.
> 
> And the Mifune video bignick recommended _is_ quite impressive.


 
You're right about flexibility, IMHO. If you work throughout your 20's and 30's to retain some flexibility - even 30-40 minutes a week - you will have done much to halt the effects of aging upon athletic prowress. 

BTW, congratulations on your MT green belt! Hope you post a lot more here as you seem to have a lot of knowledge in regards to physical education.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Dec 4, 2005)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> You're right about flexibility, IMHO. If you work throughout your 20's and 30's to retain some flexibility - even 30-40 minutes a week - you will have done much to halt the effects of aging upon athletic prowress.
> 
> BTW, congratulations on your MT green belt! Hope you post a lot more here as you seem to have a lot of knowledge in regards to physical education.


 
Thanks, I enjoy several sections of this board.  Huh, didn't even notice the green belt...that's pretty cool.

Also, "old guys" typically have had years of experience with turning wrenches, shoveling and other manual labor type tasks...hence the tendency for "freaky strength."  I've found this to be more true in _older_ gentlemen, as in, a generation or two back, as they were less inclined to sedentary lifestyles and more farming and the like.  But then there are those old guys that can grab your leg or arm or something and squeeze and just drop you to the floor...hope I'm one of those.


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 5, 2005)

Gemini, But of course you did 

Jeff, I didn't even ask the doc.. course it was an ER physician.. so I'm using my head and not going to do anything silly like kicking.. I'm on crutches.. which can make for a nice weapon too~!

I think at my age, I'm more atune to my body.  I know my limitations and tend to go a bit beyond.. just to test myself.  When it hurts.. I stop, well most of the time.  Spending the last year doing manual labor (Construction) has indeed tested me.  12 hour days out in 90 plus heat and the same time frame in 20 degrees hefting lumber, swinging a hammer has built my endurance level for sure. 
I know I'm better off now than I was in my 20's.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 5, 2005)

Well kenpo Tess one thing is for sure when you reach 29 we tend to be alert about our bodys little qurks. I know I been 29, 16 times it feel great, I wonder what thirty gonna feel like oh the horror.:rofl:
Terry


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 5, 2005)

Isn't 30 the 'New 20'?  *innocent looks all around*


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 5, 2005)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Isn't 30 the 'New 20'?  *innocent looks all around*


That's what I heard - and other similar renditions (see siggy).


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 5, 2005)

*chuckles*  uh huh..  *whistling off key*


----------



## bobster_ice (Dec 5, 2005)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Isn't 30 the 'New 20'? *innocent looks all around*


 
LMAO....Nice Joke......


----------



## Gemini (Dec 5, 2005)

bobster_ice said:
			
		

> LMAO....Nice Joke......


 
Yuk it up while you can, junior. Before you know it, it's gonna be you. :lol2:


----------



## bobster_ice (Dec 5, 2005)

Damn...I never thought of that.  damn you!!!!   LOL


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 7, 2005)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> I'm probably deserve to get a couple of e-slaps and kicks in the *** for this reply, but the truth is that I'm having issues with turning 30.  I don't think that I'll suddenly become "old" but it seems as if my 20s were really just a transition period from high school to real adulthood...as if I haven't been a real adult for some time now with a family, two kids, a career, a martial arts school, etc...
> 
> The bottom line is that I really like being in tip top shape.  It makes me feel good and young and full of life.  With this imaginary line approaching, I am wondering if the tippy top is different now or if it was 11 years ago.



I was in better shape at 30-40 than 20's, was running half-marathon's-40-50 miles a week.  But physically all over stronger in my 50's.  I just led a kickboxing class and made all the 20-30's weep!  Least they were doubled over. But they were all blue belt and under. But I go from one problem to another, knees, foot, ankle, shoulder, hand, but knees are pretty permanent now.  Take care of your knees, ankles, now.  Take glucosamine. After 40, you will feel more aches and pains, after 50, they are not imaginary at all and you have to take care of your body or it just gets worse. For that matter take care of your body right now - feed it lots of vitamins, nutrients.  And always continue that exercise.  The saying that if you don't use it, you lose it is SO true.  My instructor is 44 now and still going way strong, least can still do those aerial flying sidekicks for the photos and he times himself to do 5000 front kicks in 8 minutes per 1000. Can't keep up with him. We all do ten minutes per.  So its good to go into the 40's in the best shape and better yet to go into the 50's in tippy shape. TW


----------

